# United We Mow Fundraiser | Raising Men Lawn Care Service



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I know many of you know about Rodney Smith Jr. and his organization - Raising Men Lawn Care Service. He has made some national headlines and has been mentioned in a few different topics here at TLF, but what I would like to share with you today is a fundraiser we're launching to help support the mission of RMLCS...

https://youtu.be/is2uS-Cps5M​
These limited edition t-shirts will be on sale HERE until October 28th at 11:59pm ET and all the proceeds will be donated to RMLCS. If you would rather skip the shirt and simply provide a donation, you can do that using the same link. We invite each of you in the lawn care community to join us in raising some money to help support this great cause. :thumbup:








I want to give a huge shout out to Ben "The Lawn Guardian" for organizing the fundraiser and also to Ryan Knorr (@ryanknorr) for working his editing magic on the collaborative video you see above. Those two guys were definitely the heavy lifters in this project, and then there were the rest of us:

Connor Ward "Lawn Rebel" @wardconnor 
Pete Denny "GCI Turf" 
Jake The Lawn Kid 
Allyn Hane "The Lawn Care Nut" @LawnCareNut 
Chris Heider "HandyDadTV" 
Matt Martin "The Grass Factor" @thegrassfactor 
Adam "Experimental Lawn" 
Ben "Lawn Tips" @lawntips 
Tim "Grass Daddy" @GrassDaddy 
John Ware "The Lawn Forum"​


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is Rodney's story...

https://youtu.be/oBLboDZXUyQ


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Done and done, this is a cool movement.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Done and done, this is a cool movement.


Thanks @Jacob_S! We think it's a great opportunity to bring the lawn care community together and support a good cause. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Happy to support this cause!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

This is awesome!!!!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm in for one!


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

This is awesome, really cool to see the whole community come together for something like this.. seems so simple but I'm sure for those who are disabled or elderly who simply can't do this anymore it'd a godsend. Watching the story video too it seems like it's helping some of those kids too, which is great. Will definitely be picking up a shirt.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

This is blowing up! I do find it interesting when you posted a few hours ago, there was 1 backer. 3 hours later, there are 43. I wonder how many are from TLF?


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

I just picked up a t-shirt! Really cool to see all the big YouTube guys and the community come together for a great cause!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Good cause here. Happy to be a part of it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

What a great thing. Thanks for doing this guys. We need strong men now more than ever before and I support this fully. We all should strive to be better leaders in our community, especially those of us stuck in these big cities.


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Got my shirt ordered !


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

The initial goal was to raise 1K...as it stands they have raised $3580 and the fund raiser has 43 days left to go.

THAT IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

ordered my XL shirt!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bumping this - only about a week to go!


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

Done in last minute.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

friscolawner said:


> Done in last minute.


Awesome! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Huge thanks to all those who participated! The campaign is now closed. There were 266 t-shirts sold, and the lawn care community raised $7,230 to help support RMLCS! The shirts should be shipping within a couple weeks.

Custom Ink even highlighted the campaign on their social media pages last week - pretty cool. :thumbup:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpZvuVZgQsY/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

My shirt arrived today. I love it! Good luck Rodney!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Reviving this from the dead, local new just posed THIS


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reviving this thread again...

Alabama lawn mowing man, Rodney Smith Jr., fighting to stay in the U.S.


----------

